# does travel cause stress?



## mikewildfire (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello.

I just bought a horseman tortoise, and was unfortunately unable to purchase him any where near where I live. Does a two hour road journey cause stress, and if so, how do I minimise that stress?
When I make my outdoor enclosure, what is the best way to ensure Tiberius doesn't dig his way out?


----------



## GBtortoises (Mar 15, 2011)

I think you mean a "Horsfield" tortoise, _Testudo horsfieldi_ also known as a Russian tortoise or Afghan tortoise, the latter name is more representative of where it's from since the species isn't actually found in Russia! Anyway, any time a tortoise is removed from outside of it's established environment it can create a certain level of stress depending upon the severity of the change. Stress usually affects healthy, well established tortoises less than it does one that has been exposed to different environments and conditions frequently, as in newly imported animals. 
The least stressful way to transport a tortoise is to keep it at midrange temperatures (mid 60's-low 70's), in a dark box with some bedding or substrate. The temperatures are such that it will not get too cold but will also not become overally active due to higher temperatures. The darkness in the box will usually keep the tortoise in a more inactive state and calm. The bedding or substrate gives a sense of security by allowing the tortoise to dig in some as it would when hiding and prevents the tortoise from slipping and sliding around in the box. As long as the box top is closed loosely and not taped shut there is no need for air holes in the box, air will pass through the loosely closed lid. Air holes would be necessary if the box were to be taped shut. Any air or other holes let in light, which encourages unwanted activity within the box. It's very doubtful that your tortoise will dig his way out of the box, especially if kept dark and calm.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 15, 2011)

That was very well said, okay well written! A two hour ride should not stress most tortoises and if you follow the advise above, I don't think you would have any problems at all. 

For the digging out, folks use several things. One option is to bury down the walls (or under the walls) something to create a block. Some folks prefer to place the blockers inside the enclosure next to the wall. While yet others entirely line the bottom of the enclosure with the blocker and then cover it with the substrate. Blockers can include just about anything, but the most common seem to be: wire, metal sheeting, plastic siding or roofing, cement or blocks/bricks. On all of these you can use wood too, but it usually (at least here it does) rots with in a few years. 

It should be noted, that they really are not trying to dig escape tunnels. (Why is it when thinking escape tunnels, I start thinking about the old Hogan's Heroes TV show?) They dig tunnels or places to sleep or to get out of the cold and heat and just happen to end up coming out on the wrong side of their enclosure.

Before I forget, congrats on the new Russian!


----------



## mikewildfire (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank-you for your comprehensive reply to my question. I had the film "the great escape in mind, although Tiberius doesn't have access to a motorbike and is much better looking than Steve mc queen.
Using this information, I think he will be very happy in his new enclosure. I'd best get digging and building.
Many thanks.
Mikey.

Thanks also to gbtortoises.
I have a good sized cardboard box and some nice dry substrate consisting of play sand and dry soil. I aim to drive home tomorrow with him and am planning on having the heating and fans off in my van. Luckily, the box fits exactly into the gap between my front seats, so will be very secure and I can keep an eye on him for the duration of the journey. 
Thanks also for the correction in the spelling of his breed. I have been searching the web, and there seems to be a small variation in the spelling I have found. I am now better educated. ;-) 
On my return to my home, I intend to take Tiberius to the vet for a check up due to the many horror stories I have heard while trawling the net for info. It pays to be sure.

Once again, many thanks to all.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 15, 2011)

Your new tortoise IS going to be stressed out. Not just from the traveling, but from being taken from a familiar place and plunked down into a new place. Give him a couple weeks and he'll settle right down.


----------



## mikewildfire (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks. I will be gentle with him, he's one of the family now. I'm looking forward to getting him back home and sorting out his accommodation. he isn't looking stressed at the moment, he is wandering around and eating, so seems happy. I will get used to his little quirks soon and it'll be easier to judge his happiness then.
many thanks


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 15, 2011)

That is sounding good his eating and walking around. I am thinking the Vet visit will stress him more then the car ride.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 15, 2011)

Welcome to TFO...one more correction, tortoises come in 'species' not in breeds. When you get him home and all set up he may stop eating from the stress of a new house. Just take it easy and he'll come around in a few days...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 15, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Your new tortoise IS going to be stressed out. Not just from the traveling, but from being taken from a familiar place and plunked down into a new place. Give him a couple weeks and he'll settle right down.


I agree.


----------

